
EU to launch counter-tariffs against US on Friday - thg
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-44549712
======
vixen99
Rather than encouraging a trade war, how about reducing tariffs on US imports?
This would be a welcome treat for poorer Europeans who have to pay for a high
level of European protectionism. Not much chance of that given that corporate
interests trump those of consumers when it comes to lobbying the EU. What's
the point in spending all that money if you don't get results?

[https://lobbyfacts.eu/reports/lobby-
costs/all](https://lobbyfacts.eu/reports/lobby-costs/all)

